# xorg-server che vai, touchpad che perdi

## cloc3

nuovi problemi con il touchpad, con il mouse o con la tastiera?

beh, adesso hal non serve più, e bisogna spostare di nuovo i dettagli della configurazione sui file di xorg.

questi sono alcune impostazioni salutari testate su xorg-server-1.8.2:

/etc/X11/xorg.conf:

```

Section "ServerLayout" 

    Identifier     "Default Layout" 

    InputDevice    "Mouse0" "CorePointer" 

    InputDevice    "Keyboard0" "CoreKeyboard" 

EndSection 

Section "InputDevice" 

    Identifier     "Mouse0" 

    Driver         "mouse" 

    Option         "Protocol" 

    Option         "ZAxisMapping" "4 5" 

EndSection 

Section "InputDevice" 

    Identifier     "Keyboard0" 

    Driver         "kbd" 

    Option         "XkbLayout" "it" 

EndSection

```

/etc/X11/xorg.conf.d/10-mouse.conf

```

Section "InputClass"

    Identifier      "touchpad catchall"

    MatchIsTouchpad "on"

    Option "TapButton1" "1"

    Driver           "synaptics"

EndSection

Section "InputClass" 

     Identifier "evdev pointer catchall" 

     MatchIsPointer "on" 

     MatchDevicePath "/dev/input/event*" 

     Driver "evdev" 

EndSection 

Section "InputClass" 

    Identifier "evdev keyboard catchall" 

    MatchIsKeyboard "on" 

    MatchDevicePath "/dev/input/event*" 

    Driver "evdev" 

EndSection

```

altri dettagli sulla guida ufficiale.

----------

## ago

io ho dovuto inserire solo la policy per synaptics...nulla di tutto il resto  :Smile: 

----------

## cloc3

 *ago wrote:*   

> io ho dovuto inserire solo la policy per synaptics...nulla di tutto il resto 

 

stai usando hal, che è deprecato.

il rischio che corri, se decidi di disabilitare il supporto di hal a >xorg-server-1.8, non è tanto quello di perdere i driver delle periferiche, quanto quello di vederteli caricati con impostazioni di default diverse da quelle a cui sei abituato.

è per questo che la documentazione gentoo ha preparato per tempo delle guide ben costruite.

----------

## ago

 *cloc3 wrote:*   

> stai usando hal, che è deprecato

 

-.-'

```
ago@devil ~ $ eix -e x11-base/xorg-server                                                                                                                                           

[D] x11-base/xorg-server                                                                                                                                                            

     Available versions:  [m]1.7.6 [m]1.7.7-r1 [m](~)1.8.2 [m](~)1.9.0 {debug dmx doc hal ipv6 kdrive minimal nptl sdl static-libs tslib +udev xorg}                                

     Installed versions:  1.8.2(00:06:20 14/08/2010)(nptl udev xorg -dmx -doc -hal -ipv6 -kdrive -minimal -static-libs -tslib)                                                      

     Homepage:            http://xorg.freedesktop.org/                                                                                                                              

     Description:         X.Org X servers
```

----------

## cloc3

 *ago wrote:*   

> 
> 
>  -hal

 

se hai la flag disattivata, perché utilizzi la policy?

ovvero, cosa intendi per policy?

----------

